# Sheeps at the First



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Thursday’s weather forecast looked too pretty to miss so we scrambled the forces and Kevin, Lee, Zach and I met at Sea View at 4:00 AM. Target: Sheepsead. Paddled to the First Island arriving well before dawn. Tide was just breaking down so we anchored around the Groin. Lee immediately lands a nice sheepie. Then I pull this 25 inch release paper. 








At slack tide we moved to the island and Kevin catches a nice sheep and a nice tog then Lee lands a 24 inch scratch. 








A few more tog, including a 17 incher for Zach back at the Groin as the tide began flooding like raging river. All fish caught on fiddlers fished on a single-hook dropper with 50 pound fluoro. Thanks Justin Hurst! Broke camp and returned to the beach around noon. 

Ric


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Great pics. Great job!!!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

are you using the big tags on those heads?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome fish....huge sheepies!


Jesse


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nice fish boys, woulda loved to be able to join ya'lll


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

good pullage right there. thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish. You th man Ric.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

How many miles is it to the first island looks like 2-3 and how long it take you guys to get there?

Ric what kind of yak you got there


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Pretty work on those fish. I can already tell by those $h!t-eatting grins and nice fish you guys had a blast out there.  I am also curious how the paddle ? I may make the trip out there Sunday if the weather is nice.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Way to get them Ric. This summer has been a bust for me working every day but the 4th. Off now for 2 weeks but heading to the mountains to trout/smallmouth fish.Save a few for me when I get back, schedule should relax some then for me.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

It's a long, boring 3-mile paddle to the bridge across a ripping tide and through unpredictable conditions. The return trip is greuling - especially since my shower-radio died and I only had my own twisted thoughts to keep me company on the hour long paddle. I've got a Prowler 15, which makes it easier. Keep me in the loop if you decide to go tomorrow, Rockstar, I may be up. 

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Unless you're in a hurry, don't forget to troll a bait on the way out and in. You never know what you'll find out there.  

Ditto what Rick C said about work but I'm looking forward to the late Summer/Fall season.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

fisherman said:


> The return trip is greuling - especially since my shower-radio died and I only had my own twisted thoughts to keep me company on the hour long paddle.


gotta love a radio on board. i have a little $2.99 radio i got from the toy section at walmart last summer. it's smaller than my fist, runs on two AA's and has actually survived over a year of kayakin and beach trips.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I got called into work tonight, so I don't have the time I need to get everything together... I will be doing Lynnhaven tommorow if anyone is interested though... that's if I don't have to work. 

Ryan 
615-3616


----------

